# Partial closure



## LORA CRAWFORD (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't know much on derm and I am sure this is a simple question for someone who does this everyday
The Provider did Mohs surgery (face) he then dictates the wound closure but states that it was only partially closed using pursesting suture. The final defect was 2.5 x 1.5 cm  can I code out 12011?
Lora


----------



## hkatie (Feb 9, 2010)

Morning, Lora,

Yes, go ahead and code it as long as you like that code for the doc's surgical site.  Mohs codes do not include closure (even simple ones,) and a purse string is a simple closure.  (And incidentally, even though I do work with a Mohs surgeon, for him at least, that's an uncommon closure.  Even when I assisted the general derm docs I rarely saw purse strings done.  Too bad as it's neat to watch the doc close it up that way.  They thread it through the dermis around the defect and then just pull and *zip* it puckers closed beautifully.  It might be a simple question for others, but I had to visualize it in my head from 7 years ago.)

Best,

Katie


----------

